# Picture from some storm we had



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't remember when.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good my ass!!! It looks cold.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

wait, you got out of your truck to take the pic!? haha :waving:


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

That could be just about any day from a Buffalo winter!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

aperfcrcle;1250547 said:


> wait, you got out of your truck to take the pic!? haha :waving:


I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Just have to love how well a Boss V-plow stacks snow. Nice pics Grandview!


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice pics!!!


----------

